# Cisco Systems or Network +?????



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

...a question i was thinking for the past few days...

what would be more beneficial; Cisco OR Network +?
...i mean cisco sounds a lot more prestigous but is only valid for 3years...after that you'll have to take it again.......unlike network + which stays with you for life??

:4-dontkno


----------



## nightwish (Jun 4, 2006)

i am doing ccna wich is cisco its hard work but its reali good but it onli reali covers a bit of what you need 2 know and it contradicts its self quite a bit wich is weird but thats life innit 

if i were you id try and do both if possible cuz both would look good on a cv or job appliction


----------



## mbr2 (Jun 25, 2006)

*N+*

I'm about to start Network+ as i feel it's going to me more helpful to me than CCNA.


----------



## nightwish (Jun 4, 2006)

whats networkplus???


----------



## JokerFMJ (Dec 26, 2004)

Network+ is a CompTIA certification (much like Server+, A+, etc...).

You should get either Microsoft Certified or get your CCNA as well as getting as many CompTIA certifications as you can. The CompTIA certifications are a good stepping stone and a nice additional selling point on your resume, however they do not impress as much when they are all you have.

If you decide to get your CCNA (CISCO Certified Network Associate Certification) you should then work toward your CCNP (CISCO Certified Network Professional Certification).


----------

